# Planning Diana Walstad DSM 10 gal - help with tank decision?



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

I am down sizing by selling my 50 gal aquarium and have already rehomed my fish other then 2 Amano Shrimp, 2 B. Maculus Rasbora (plan to get more of the rasbora  4 Pygmy corydoras and 3 Oto catfish - all tiny fish. My plan is to go nano and setup a DSM - Diana Walstad 10 gal usining mineralized soil that has been customized for my naturally soft well water with low KH. I am keeping my tiny fish in the 50 gal until the nano DSM is ready to fill.

I am really stuck between the Penn Plax Radius 10 and the Clear for life rectangle 10. One is low iron glass and the other is very clear acrylic. I already have a 20 inch Finnex led for planted light that I will use instead of stock lighting and for increased light will use flourish excel as needed in reduced amounts due to soft water....

I would appreciate any thoughts you all may have  and thank you!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Glass is much more scratch resistant. Radius corners on acrylic or glass cause an optical distortion when the tank is filled. It bothers some people, but not others. It is also VERY difficult to get the algae off of those curved surfaces because all of the standard tools are flat. Try to find a radius corner tank that is set-up before you make a decision.

If you want a frameless tank, look at the Mr. Aqua line for more alternatives.


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you Micheal! I fell in love with the 11.4 Mr. Aqua Chick but unfortunately I live in Alaska so Marineland, Seller on EBay or PetStore where I could find it - will not ship to Alaska


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Too bad! By the way, I have a school of the Boraras maculatus which I love, and pygmy cories although I almost never see them.


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

I love the B. Maculatus as well and I'm looking forward to late spring when I can have more shipped to me. I want a few more of the Pygmy as well. The heavier platings allow them to hide way too well  I have a neice in Oregon that I can ship the Mr. Aqua to me and she will have it packaged, Triple bubble wrap and box within box filled with peanuts  Thank you for your advice Michael!


----------



## Roborep1 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm happy with my Eheim aquastyle. It's very good quality. 

My only fish are Maculatas and I love them. Get a school. They love to swim and dance in filter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

I decided on this Mr. Aqua 12 gal long low iron http://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?idproduct=AZ11891&idCartRow=60704564&isKit=0&child=AZ16113 As this is most likely my very last tank I wanted it to be special and this will do. Will order more B. Maculas in late spring &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

boet said:


> I decided on this Mr. Aqua 12 gal long low iron http://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?idproduct=AZ11891&idCartRow=60704564&isKit=0&child=AZ16113 As this is most likely my very last tank I wanted it to be special and this will do. Will order more B. Maculas in late spring ��


Changed my mind and going DSM with my 50 ga


----------

